# Seal Color



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

Just a quick question about my dog's true color. I was told by the breeder I bought him from that he is in fact Seal but I'm wondering what some other experienced pit owners on here may think. He's basically black w/ brown overtones. Once he gets in the sun the brown really stands out. It's almost like an optical illusion. But I know for a fact he's not true black because of the brown overtone. Just wondering if I'm correct about his coloration. 

Thanks in advance!

-SiN


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes sounds correct to me , seal would be what that color is called.


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

cool just making sure. thanks! i thought to ask because the other day i got into a 20m argument with a local "pitbull expert" who said he was black and that the color seal doesn't exist lol. anywho, thanks!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes he is seal, same as my boy. He looks like a different dog when the sun hits him.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep that's seal. Many people who don't know color will think its black.


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

yea i love it .. it's kinda cool actually!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

That would be Seal alright. I have a boy that color as well.


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

awesome guys! yea i've seen some seal pit's where the brown almost overpowers the black and vice versa so from what i gather thus far the color seal runs the gambit from heavy brown overtone to very minimal overtone .. i think it's a great color regardless ;]


----------

